# My Foster Girl Jinx



## pchel (Aug 16, 2011)

Jinx spent a month overlooked at Petsmart while her kittens were adopted out. It was so unfair because she is a wonderful, wonderful cat. There are descriptions and contact information in the photo descriptions on Flickr.


Jinx by peashells, on Flickr


Jinx by peashells, on Flickr


Jinx 6 by peashells, on Flickr


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm at my cat limit but just wanted to say she is absolutely gorgeous and I hope she finds a good home soon!


----------



## PZR's Mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous. Wish I was closer.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

She is beautiful! 

I also wish I was closer, she would be a perfect girlfriend for my cat Treize


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

She is a stunning cat! I live in England though!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Of course looking at her makes me want to bring her home.. and luck would have it.. you are soooo dang close. I so do not need another cat.. please agree with me... But I love such a sweet face on a black cat,


----------



## pchel (Aug 16, 2011)

Botany, no one has contacted me about her. I even shared the photos on the shelter's facebook.   I would keep her, but my daughter has a cat allergy that makes it impossible for me to have a house cat. So she lives in the sunroom with the kittens but isn't happy out there. She's a lover and wants to be inside.


----------



## cdesign (Sep 12, 2011)

I hope you find her a home. I agree with everyone else when I say she is beautiful. I took in a young female, all black. I love the photos.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

pchel. I wasn't ignoring your post. I was taking a break from the forums after my soul kitty and my mom died. 

She really is a gorgeous cat and I hope she has found a home, please keep us posted.


----------

